# setting up windows vista to use a WEP key



## Bantman (May 22, 2007)

I'm trying to set up my windows vista computer to use a WEP key, i know WPA is better but my older laptop cannot use it so I am stuck. But the problem I'm running into is when I input the key windows tells me that the network is hidden. I feel like I've tried everything. any help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you have SSID broadcasts disabled on your router?


----------



## Bantman (May 22, 2007)

no i don't.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why it says it's hidden!  Try enabling SSID broadcasts.


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

Bantman,

If JohnWill has helped, please mark this thread Solved with the thread tools tab.


----------



## Bantman (May 22, 2007)

no SSID is enabled thats why I don't know what the problem is


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, let's rewind. When you look at available wireless connections with Vista, what do you see? In the Network and Sharing Center, do you see the wireless network? If so, what do you get for status?


----------



## Bantman (May 22, 2007)

it shows my network im trying to get to the internet throught. It says its connected.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

